# Servoantrieb mit integrierter Elektronik



## Softi79 (30 Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen,

habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit Antrieben mit integrierter Elektronik. Die Ansteuerung sollte über Profibus möglich sein.

Ich kenne bzw. habe schon mit Parker Hauser und Logic Intellitool gearbeitet.

Wo liegen solche Servoantriebe Preislich  ca.?
(1-3Nm, Bremse, Absolutgeber)

Gruß Softi


PS: 
Solche Antriebe könnte man gut nehmen um z.B. Den Hühnerstall Abends zu schließen:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Oktober 2008)

hallo Softi,
ich nutze Siemens Posmo A mit 300Watt, liegen so Brutto bei 1.369,90€ brauchen allerdings 48VDC, die Netzteile machen die sache sehr teuer da mann ca. 500-600€ rüstung rechnen muss.
Allerdings laufen die Antriebe wirklich sehr gut.

Allternativ gibt es so etwas von Lenze bis ca. 800W für 230VAC und liegt im gleichen Preissegment.

...ich finde das für einen Hühnerstall recht teuer, ich kenne das so das da früher so kleine Klappe waren. Da kann dann die Mechanisierung viel schmaller ausfallen...

gruss Helmut


----------



## Softi79 (30 Oktober 2008)

Ja für den Hühnerstall ist das schon recht teuer, aber die Hardware (315SPS) hätte ich schon es müsste nur noch eine 20m Profibusleitung an den Stall gelegt werden....

Wäre schon ne feine Sache, da müsste man nicht bei Win und Wetter rüber und den Teilen den Stall zu machen....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Oktober 2008)

...faulpelz....
...aber du must doch die Hühner füttern und die Eier einsameln...

gruss Helmut


----------



## Softi79 (30 Oktober 2008)

Füttern? Hmmmm stimmt da war was und ich habe mich schon gewundert warum die immer dünner werden *g* ne Futter gib es Morgends nur die Teile gehen halt erst gegen 22Uhr in den Stall und da bin ich schon im Nescht oder ich habe keien lust mehr in der Kälte rum zu dackeln "nur" wegen den Hühnern.

Frischluft igitt da wird man ja wieder wach *g*
hmm Könnte natürlich auch eine doofe Zeitschaltuhr nehmen.....


Grüßle Softi


----------



## Ralle (30 Oktober 2008)

Such mal bei Berger-Lahr (jetzt Schneider) nach IclA, die laufen mit 24-36V und haben Profibusanschluß. Dazu gibts ein paar Bausteine für die S7.

http://www.schneider-electric.de/ecatalog-001006005001.htm

Etwas preiswerter sind die Schrittmotore.


----------



## Softi79 (30 Oktober 2008)

Oha Berger Lahr gib es auch noch, hat von euch jemand nähere Erfahrungen mit Berger Lahr, was für ein Eindruck macht die Firma?


Gruß Softi

Habe herausgefunden das Logic auch für Lenze Produkte fertigt.... Die Welt ist doch klein.



PS: 
Der Mercedes Sprinter und das VW Transporter gegenstück wird sogar auf der selben Linie gefertigt.


Für was zahlt der Kunde nochmal die ganzen Entwicklungskosten?


----------



## Ralle (30 Oktober 2008)

Softi79 schrieb:


> Oha Berger Lahr gib es auch noch, hat von euch jemand nähere Erfahrungen mit Berger Lahr, was für ein Eindruck macht die Firma?



Wir setzen die Geräte seit Jahren in Anlagen ein und haben gute Erfahrungen mit den IclA-Servos. Der Service hat sich m.E. mit dem Wechsel zu Schneider nicht verändert und ist nach wie vor gut. Ich hab bisher 4 Posmo verbaut gesehen und mind. 80 Icla und es waren schon mehr Posmo defekt als Icla.


----------



## Sockenralf (30 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

du solltest auch an eine Schaltleiste denken, damit du keine halben Hühner "produzierst" *ROFL*



MfG


----------



## Softi79 (30 Oktober 2008)

Hmm ne ist ja doof wenn dan schon einen Lichtvorhang damit ich den richtigen Schaltpunkt erwische, denn so ein ganzen Hänchen ist mir zuviel *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Softi79, 
das Thema mit deinen Servo lässt mich einfach nicht los. Ich finde es ein wenig übertrieben das mit einer teuren SPS und Servomotoren zu Lössen. Meiner Ansicht nach solltest du über eine eine klappe nachdenken die etwas höher angelegt ist, so das die Hühner über einer Hühnerleiter in den Stall kommen. 





An der Klappe kommt dann ein kleiner Hacken der die Klappe oben hält. Da du ja sowieso am morgen in den Stall gehst fütterst und die Eier holst, kannst du ja schnell die Klappe öffnen.

So jetzt kommt die Automatisierung, du verkaufst die SPS und von dem Ertrag kaufst du folgende Komponenten:

- Siemens Logo
- 2 Lichtschranken
- Kleinen Hubmagneten
- Signalsäule Rot/Gelb/Grün/Hupe

Das Logo reicht aus um die ganze Sache einfach zu Automatisieren. Den Hubmagneten bringst du an den Hacken für die Klappe an. Die Signalsäule kommt an den Giebel des Hühnerstalls und die Lichtschranken kommen an die Hühnerleiter.
Am Abend kannst du über die Lichtschranken deiner Hühner zählen wenn alle Hühner im Stall sind kannst du ab einer bestimmten Uhrzeit die Klappe automatisch schließen lassen, dann geht die Signalsäule auf Grün. Sind ab der bestimmten Uhrzeit nicht alle Hühner im Stall geht die Säule auf Gelb dann must du deine Stiefel anziehen und Hühner fangen.
So jetzt kommt der Sinn der zweiten Lichtschranke, das inverses Fuchsmuting, Hühner sind ja relativ kurz wenn du die zweite Lichtschranke in einen bestimmten Abstand zur ersten Lichtschranke an der Hühnerleiter setzt, hast du die Möglichkeit einen Fuchs zu erkennen. Die Klappe wird sofort geschlossen, sind in diesem Fall alle Hühner im Stall wird Signalsäule grün. Wenn nicht alle Hühner im Stall sind lässt du den Fuchs durch die Klappe in den Stall, löst die Klappe aus und die Signalsäule geht auf Rot und die Hupe geht zusätzlich an. Jetzt kommt wieder dein Einsatz, Stiefel an und Flinte aus den Schrank…Piff…Paff…jetzt hast du endlich den Fuchsschwanz für deine Autoantenne.

Das Beste an der ganzen Sache ist vom ersparten ganz du jetzt noch einen Hahn kaufen….

Gruß Helmut

P.S. bei einem Mader funktioniert das natürlich nicht


----------



## Softi79 (31 Oktober 2008)

Aha soso :TOOL:

jetzt komm aber wieder ich....
Die SPS steuert natürlich auch alle Lichtschalter in meinem Haus, also muss ich jetzt aus den Freilauf Hühnern, Haushühner machen die mir auch die Lichtschalter steuern und morgends das Frühstücksei direkt in den Kochtopf legen oder ich muss die SPS behalten.

Lichtschranken Problematik, wenn der Gockel auf der Henne sitzt und die Hühnerleiter Hochgeht dann ist das Pärchen ein Fuchs *g*

Und jetzt mal im Ernst einen Fuchsschwanz haben viele an der Antenne hängen, aber so ein ganzer Fuchs mit ner Antenne im Allerwertesten sähe bestimmt auch cool aus *ROFL*



Aber ich denke so ne Logo oder Zeitschalturh müsste im Budget noch drin sein, ist ja bald Weihnachten.


...Ala gut schaffemer wieder as....


----------

